# For Dog Lovers: The Eclectic Hound



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

For those that love dogs, check out these handmade dog collars and leashes from *The Eclectic Hound.*  They are handmade in Vermont by a young woman who has spent a lot of time with her greyhound that she walks with everyday.  Check them out and tell her that you saw it here.  

My favorite so far:


----------



## Philpug (Aug 22, 2011)

I prefer that.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

Philpug said:


> I prefer that.


 
Very nice!  I bet she would make a snowboarder or skier leash.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Very nice!  I bet she would make a snowboarder or skier leash.



All snowboarders should be on a leash...

Very cool stuff- great choices of patterns.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

And FWIW she does custom orders with your own fabric....


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

Philpug said:


> I prefer that.



Holy crap I love that. I have a choc lab that looks just like that as well!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2011)

Bump.  Her business was featured on WCAX's "Made in Vermont" series.  Watch the video!

http://www.wcax.com/story/15713939/...art=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=6359235


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2011)

And 5% of her sales proceeds go to local humane societies.....


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 17, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> All snowboarders should be on a leash...
> 
> Very cool stuff- great choices of patterns.



+1 on the snowboarder leash thing...:grin:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2011)

And perfect for ski season:  dog boots.  





















More are *HERE.*


----------

